# overclocking GA-M61PME-S2P



## rockhead

i have a GA-M61PME-S2P mb and i can change any of the bios settings, such as the volts or speed of anything is their anything i can do to change this or is this bord not able to be overclocked?


----------



## StrangleHold

What do you mean. Are they greyed out or missing. On a Gigabyte if you hit Ctrl+F1 after the bios loads it will open more options.


----------



## rockhead

they are grayed out i will try pressing ctrl+f1 thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

If you have the options set to Auto instead of Manual, they will be greyed/grayed? out or not shown.


----------



## FairDoos

StrangleHold said:


> If you have the options set to Auto instead of Manual, they will be greyed/grayed? out or not shown.



If thats his mistake i dont really think he should be messing in his BIOS becausde it sort of seems a bit obvious?


----------



## StrangleHold

FairDoos said:


> If thats his mistake i dont really think he should be messing in his BIOS becausde it sort of seems a bit obvious?


 

Well he does go by rockhead. 

Just joking, no disrespect rockhead.


----------



## FairDoos

StrangleHold said:


> Well he does go by rockhead.
> 
> Just joking, no disrespect rockhead.



Haha +1


----------



## rockhead

lol! no i am not going to change anything i am just learning the how to and i only know enough to really break stuff. what i really wanted was to be able to read something then go into the bios and see how it is set and just learn hands on but with out changing any thing so thanks for all the help.


----------

